# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  un programme vhdl d'une horloge numrique & Y a-t-il des ides pour ajouter des boutons

## mahasaif

Bonjour,

un programme vhdl d'une horloge numrique & Y a-t-il des ides pour ajouter des boutons



```

```

----------

